# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  "Remember me" box and having to type in login, password - hard to see

## Oppressed1

"Remember me" checkbox is sort of under the letter "m" in the big white "Excel Forum" when I log in (Firefox 53, 100% zoom, 1024X768 in Windows 7). It's almost invisible. Can that be rearranged?

This might not be a big deal because once it's set, it seems to stick until some brilliant software support Call Center insists that I delete cookies (which never, ever solves anything  :Frown:  ). However I usually have to type in the username/PW four times in a row before I realize that, hey, that almost invisible button needs to be pushed  :Smilie:

----------


## FDibbins

Thanks for the suggestion.

However, I believe this is proprietary software (Vbulletin) and as such, probably not something that can be modified by us  :Frown:

----------

